# Axio Labs/ GenXXL owner Brian Wainstein named in connection with Cyprus busts



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

_Posted by Anthony Roberts on December 22, 2010 _



 


*Brian Wainstein named in connection with Cyprus busts *

The Cyprus-based newspaper that broke the original story of the biggest international steroid bust ever, has followed it up with one that officially names Axio Labs/ GenXXL owner Brian Wainstein.

More arrests are being made daily, and at this point, it appears that everyone???s cards are on the table: international law enforcement are aware of, and actively trying to capture, the owner of Axio Labs, Brian Wainstein. And he is being outed in the media as an international fugitive with multiple arrest warrants on him.

The article itself (screenshotted below) doesn???t exactly bridge the gap between Wainstein and the recent busts, but what I think the reporter is doing, is getting the piece out there, with the right names in it, without necessarily outing any inside information that???s been gathered (otherwise, the article is slightly nonsensical).

For anyone familiar with the media, this article reads like the kind of thing we see when someone (*the journalist) is protecting a source ??? which is what the journalist is clearly doing by not outing the police spokeswoman who is quoted in the opening line.

So now it???s just a game, with both sides taking bets on how long can Brian Wainstein avoid being picked up by Interpol, the DEA, or any one of a number of international law enforcement agencies that have targeted him and his operation. In this type of game, as in most, the longer you play, the greater the odds are that the house is going to win. And in this case, the house is catching up to Wainstein every day, if they haven???t captured him by the time you???re reading this.

But once again, I???d stress that even while he was in an Irish prison, his business remained in operation, and while his employees like Glenn England are on probation, they continue to traffic steroids.

So I???d advise everybody to wait and see how this turns out, because in the past, this has been one of those cases where law enforcement has been able to make a lot of arrests, and seize a lot of steroids, but still have nothing to show for it.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

_Posted by Anthony Roberts on December 22, 2010 _



 
*Axio Labs and GenXXL arrests: ???one file that is not finished??? *

French law enforcement officials were recently quoted as saying that they will not comment fully on the recent busts in Marseilles, because there is ???a file that is not finished.??? In other words, they???re still chasing someone. I wonder what???s in that file?

In addition, I have personally contacted public relations people (flacks) from both the DEA as well as the FDA, asking for a comment, and haven???t received a call back from either organization. With both the Cyprus media as well as the French media both claiming United States involvement in these busts, it???s incredibly odd that there has been no official statement made by an American agencies.

I think most people familiar with this situation, will be placing heavy odds on this ???unfinished file??? being none other than the infamous Brian Wainstein, the man behind Axio Labs, GenXXL, and Syntrop, as well as being the front runner for the coveted title of ???biggest steroid dealer in the world??? ??? unfortunately, as his business involves a large amount of money laundering (par for the course), we???ll never actually know.
GenXXL and Axio Labs press releases have been going strong throughout this bust, and have continuously been released day after day, so it???s unclear exactly whom the authorities have in custody, and to what extent this will damage the underground lab and its related businesses. However, it should be noted that none of their websites have come back online, and I haven???t heard about anybody receiving any shipments since all of this went down.

Forum reps are sending out PMs and emails to the effect that pre-bust orders will be honored and will be received shortly. If it were me, I would be hesitant to accept a shipment from a busted steroid dealer, especially when their client database is now in the hands of law enforcement officials.

Again, it should be noted that law enforcement???s efforts to dismantle this company have failed numerous times, and with multiple busts and arrests. In fact, even while the owner of the company was in prison, it continued to expand and grow. So while there is no doubt that there have been numerous GenXXL & Axio Labs stooges arrested, it remains unclear whether this ???one unfinished file??? will amount to anything.

_(please excuse the poor English, this was copy/pasted from a foreign website)_
*A dozen people were arrested during the week in the Marseilles region, as part of an international investigation into the trafficking of anabolic with branches in Europe and the United States, said on Saturday in a source familiar with the matter.*

Three people were indicted and two of them, two men aged 20 and 50, were jailed, the newspaper Provence dated Saturday.

*Contacted by AFP, the prosecutor of Marseilles has refused so far to comment on the case, citing ???a file that is not finished.???*

The international survey covers a network of trafficking of doping substances with branches in ten European countries and the United States, according to the source familiar with the matter.

The traffic was via internet all over France, it was added the same source.

Doping products were manufactured in such a clandestine laboratory in Cyprus before being sold in Europe and the United States with 10,000 customers in France and 200,000 in Europe, according to Provence.

According to the Cypriot daily Cyprus Mail, three men suspected of having manufactured, stored and distributed banned substances, were arrested Dec. 7 in Cyprus. One is a Cypriot taxi driver of 43 years, while the other two are Palestinians.

Large quantities of products that can be used to manufacture anabolic steroids were found in a laboratory located in Nicosia and belonging to the taxi driver, the newspaper said.

According to the Cyprus Mail, two Israelis were also involved. According to the two Palestinians, one Israeli was every two or three weeks in Cyprus to prepare the formula for the manufacture of steroids.

A source close to the case in France, the survey is coordinated by Eurojust, the EU agency responsible for judicial cooperation within the EU.​


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

_Posted by Anthony Roberts on December 19, 2010 _



 

*More Axio Labs & GenXXL busts happening *

It is now being reported that French police, working with German authorities, have busted an international steroid ring operating out of Marseille, France. The now-busted steroid dealers were working in connection with branches in Cyprus, Turkey, and China. These recent arrests have come as part of a worldwide operation carried out on December 7th. Clearly this is GenXXL/Axio Labs - and there???s zero room for discussion on the matter, although the article doesn???t mention the lab or company by name.

France was considered ???safe??? by many GenXXL/Axio customers in the United States, as it is not one of the countries (mailing addresses) we perceive as overly scrutinized by the postal service. It was a perfect country to mail steroids to Canada from, due to the large percentage of French Canadians.

If you happened to listen to Superhuman Radio last Thursday at 10 AM, you would have heard me talk about the rumor that the Axio Labs/ GenXXL busts that we???re seeing are related to money laundering; this was the first time that rumor had been put into the public circulation, but as you can see from the article below, it has now been confirmed.

This is going to spell bad news for many European sources and North American remailers, all of whom used Bank Wire???s to pay for Axio???s products.
PARIS (Reuters) ??? French police have broken up a Marseille-based international doping ring thought to be the biggest in Europe, the government said on Saturday.

The group sold anabolic steroids over the Internet in Europe and the United States, counting nearly 10,000 customers in France alone, the French Sports Ministry said.

A judicial source said the group had nearly 200,000 clients in Europe for its steroids, which are used for developing muscle bulk.

Three people from the southern French city of Marseille have been put under judicial investigation for their part in the ring, which obtained the drugs from labs in Cyprus, China and Turkey, the source said.

Large sums of money were discovered at the homes of two of the men and investigators believe that the operation was making 1,000 euros (849 pounds) a day in Marseille alone.

An international police sweep was carried out against the ring on December 7 and investigators have also uncovered money laundering operations in Germany and the Netherlands.
(Reporting by Jean-Francois Rosnoblet and Leigh Thomas; Editing by Kevin Liffey)


​


----------



## Life (Dec 22, 2010)

But they said the bust wasn't related to them!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 22, 2010)

it was very close to them....enough that things had to be shut down for a bit.......but it wasn't them......


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Too close....they say close only counts in horse shoes and handgrenades....apparently thats wrong.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 22, 2010)

i dislike that guy


----------



## ZamaMan (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol I like how the related google ads that pop up right now are for law enforcement training anD degrees. That's so ironic


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 25, 2010)

not good for all who ever order from genxxl sites.


----------



## 4theluvofthsport (Dec 25, 2010)

*hmmm*

when they catch a crack dealer they dont go cashing each of his crack head users.... and on top of that they dont know what really going on ...everybodys talkin and no one got proof on who got busted ... things might be fcuked things might not be ... why make an ass out of ourselves by assuming things


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 25, 2010)

crack dealers dont have computer databases with customer names in them like the LE officials claim to have^^^^^


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## Whistleblower (Feb 4, 2013)

Brian WAINSTEIN ARRESTED In Cape Town, RSA!!!!

This is to inform the public of the arrest of an international fugitive by Cape Town
CIPS with the assistance of members of the Flying Squad that took
place on 8 January 2013. Earlier information received from a reliable
source regarding a suspect who was listed on the INTERPOL wanted
list, was pursued by CIPS members and after further investigation and
contact with local INTERPOL (PTA) the suspect, Brian WAINSTEIN (aka
Ben Benjamin) -ID.NO: 650210 5208 085 was arrested at his
multimillion Rand hide out where he has been living an hedonistic
lifestyle in the Cape Town Waterfront (C10, Juliet Marinas, Dock
Road, Victoria and Alfred Waterfront, Cape Town). The arrest was
expedited as information received indicated the suspect's imminent
intention to leave the RSA. Brian WAINSTEIN had applied to the South
African Home Affairs Department to have his surname changed on his Identity Book which would have enabled him then to apply for a new RSA passport, thus he would have been free to travel the world and not risk being arrested under the numerous warrants that have been issued against him Internationally. 

He recently traveled to Johannesburg, where he is not known, to find a lawyer
that would help him fast track the process of acquiring a new ID
Book. 

In the USA, where there is also a warrant for his arrest, Brian Wainstein went under the alias Trevor Thornton. His ex-wife has recently been released
from jail on parole in the USA, it is not clear at this point in time
if she was convicted under similar charges.

The suspect Brian WAINSTEIN is an SA citizen and is wanted in several other parts of the world as he was allegedly involved in the illegal distribution of
huge quantities of steroids world wide and therefor his appearance on the steroids most wanted list. He was previously arrested, charged and found guilty in the Dublin Circuit Criminal Court.

He has been released on a bail of R500'000.- , and he is currently still residing
at his flat in the Waterfront, as well as reporting in person to the Sea Point SAPS daily to sign the "bail register". The case has been remanded to 8 February 2013 at the Cape Town Magistrates Court. 

With the help of his attorney Brett Carnegie, he is currently fighting his extradition
to Nicosia/Cyprus, which issued his warrant of arrest through INTERPOL. In order not to be deported and/or serve any jail time, he will try to enter a plea bargain with the prosecution by agreeing to plead guilty and turn state witness, in exchange he will disclose all information regarding his past and present business associates. The suspect Brian Wainstein has also hired the services of a personal
bodyguard, no doubt to protect himself from his associates and other people that will want to keep him silent. He has recently removed his number plates from his dark blue BMW 750 Li, which he had personalized and registered as ?SHAMROCK WP?. It is believed that he might have sold that car and went and bought himself a new identical model, also dark blue, which could explain why he is trying to keep his vehicle?s number plate a secret.

Brian WAISTEIN owns several properties in and around Cape Town, one of which is situated in the up-market suburb of Constantia.


----------



## Whistleblower (Feb 4, 2013)

Brian WAINSTEIN ARRESTED In Cape Town, RSA!!!!

This is to inform the public of the arrest of an international fugitive by Cape Town
CIPS with the assistance of members of the Flying Squad that took
place on 8 January 2013. Earlier information received from a reliable
source regarding a suspect who was listed on the INTERPOL wanted
list, was pursued by CIPS members and after further investigation and
contact with local INTERPOL (PTA) the suspect, Brian WAINSTEIN (aka
Ben Benjamin) -ID.NO: 650210 5208 085 was arrested at his
multimillion Rand hide out where he has been living an hedonistic
lifestyle in the Cape Town Waterfront (C10, Juliet Marinas, Dock
Road, Victoria and Alfred Waterfront, Cape Town). The arrest was
expedited as information received indicated the suspect's imminent
intention to leave the RSA. Brian WAINSTEIN had applied to the South
African Home Affairs Department to have his surname changed on his Identity Book which would have enabled him then to apply for a new RSA passport, thus he would have been free to travel the world and not risk being arrested under the numerous warrants that have been issued against him Internationally. 

He recently traveled to Johannesburg, where he is not known, to find a lawyer
that would help him fast track the process of acquiring a new ID
Book. 

In the USA, where there is also a warrant for his arrest, Brian Wainstein went under the alias Trevor Thornton. His ex-wife has recently been released
from jail on parole in the USA, it is not clear at this point in time
if she was convicted under similar charges.

The suspect Brian WAINSTEIN is an SA citizen and is wanted in several other parts of the world as he was allegedly involved in the illegal distribution of
huge quantities of steroids world wide and therefor his appearance on the steroids most wanted list. He was previously arrested, charged and found guilty in the Dublin Circuit Criminal Court.

He has been released on a bail of R500'000.- , and he is currently still residing
at his flat in the Waterfront, as well as reporting in person to the Sea Point SAPS daily to sign the "bail register". The case has been remanded to 8 February 2013 at the Cape Town Magistrates Court. 

With the help of his attorney Brett Carnegie, he is currently fighting his extradition
to Nicosia/Cyprus, which issued his warrant of arrest through INTERPOL. In order not to be deported and/or serve any jail time, he will try to enter a plea bargain with the prosecution by agreeing to plead guilty and turn state witness, in exchange he will disclose all information regarding his past and present business associates. The suspect Brian Wainstein has also hired the services of a personal
bodyguard, no doubt to protect himself from his associates and other people that will want to keep him silent. He has recently removed his number plates from his dark blue BMW 750 Li, which he had personalized and registered as ?SHAMROCK WP?. It is believed that he might have sold that car and went and bought himself a new identical model, also dark blue, which could explain why he is trying to keep his vehicle?s number plate a secret.

Brian WAISTEIN owns several properties in and around Cape Town, one of which is situated in the up-market suburb of Constantia.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like we all need fake id's, po boxes, and start browsing on virtual servers, to dump info extremly fast.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 4, 2013)

not good for him for sure!


----------



## SoWhatifheDid (Feb 14, 2013)

You should be ashamed of yourselves. Allowing an outsider to come here and post a comment with such revealing information. We used to have a code, an honor amongst ourselves that we left off peoples identifying information. This man Brian Wainstein (his name is out now), like him or hate him, if it was all him alone, he serviced our industry for many years and made it through people liking what he had to offer. I am not telling you to like him, I am saying he served a purpose, helped many of us and we should band together against these people that call us hedonists because we train in gyms and enjoy life.

I think this is newsworthy article, of great interest and necessary to write the facts about what has happened to him but how does writing his car registration, address and ID number help the story. Really it is disgusting that you allow an anti steroids protagonist, who we know who he is by the way, his name is Louis, we will allow him the benefit of privacy you never allowed Brian. How do you allow this guy to come here and run his personal vendetta, not only against Brian but against all of those who use or support the use of steroids. Brian is not the target we all are.

This is just the beginning. On one hand this moron knows nothing about this business. Case in point, 9 posts dedicated to one person. Has this Louis ever helped one of us? Does he understand anything other than steroids are bad. Brian did not betray you now nor did he in 2007 when some said he received a light sentence for turning his back on our community. No one was ever arrested after that but we all forgot we said it when we relaxed. He did not then and I am sure he will not now but you people, of the 200,000 plus members mentioned here expect Brian to keep quiet while you sit back and say nothing about the person that is spewing this hate, with no sense of our protocol. 

And to the admins here who allowed this post to be posted I say really you should hope this was not a friend of yours, I am sure you would have been extremely vocal and protective and I say that now is the time for us to band together, not to love each other but to be united against those who want to take away our rights. If your answer is you don't like Brian, fine then don't like him, but like what you get from people like him and the expectation of privacy which is a two way street of trust. 

In my opinion the unnecessary parts of the story like a car registration should be removed and whistleblower (really get a clue) should be banned. He is trying to blow the whistle on all of us not one person.This moron has nothing better to do than come here to spew his hate and leave. He never partook in any other comment and he is by the way an overweight lonely man that is probably coming for you next. 

And yes I have only one post here under this name, I want to be anonymous in this political mess but I have tried to keep quiet over this and just cant, not even for one more day. So forgive me while I vent here and those of you that know me and my position and you should be proactive and vocal to protect those, even those that have fallen from grace and be thankful for those that continue to serve us and wish them a long and happy life in this business, but if we step on the people helping us today we are going to hurt ourselves in the long run and I for one know I want to be strong forever and hope there is someone here to serve me.



I say this with much respect my brothers and sisters.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2013)

The article was written by Anthony Roberts, parroting this info is just to inform our community of what is going on. So take your bitch up with the author of the article, we will share public knowledge all we want to here, and if u don't like it leave!


----------



## SoWhatifheDid (Feb 14, 2013)

My apologies brother. I am not bashing Anthony Roberts, nor this forum.  Hats off to Anthony for great writing. He has always enlightened us.

My issue is what was posted recently and written by *whistleblower *with all of 9 posts. I am not here to start a war. But read what *whistleblower *wrote and my reply was to that.

My point is this. We should all be fighting hard against the people that are trying hard to prosecute all users of steroids. 

And this article if you follow *whistleblower *(Not Anthony Roberts) was made as a dedicated post here on this board and repeated in every thread he could post it. You should feel violated.

We can all have different opinions and suppliers, but at some point we should band together to stop those trying to stop us. Our weakness is exactly what you showed here. The fact that as a group we are so at war with each other that we cant even defend what our common belief is because we don't take the time to agree to disagree. 

Sharing information should not include your social security number and car registration and address. With all due respect, this is not a forum for pedophiles but a *forum for athletes.*


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 14, 2013)

Another "keyboard hero"!

Fuck


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 14, 2013)

Prince said:


> The article was written by Anthony Roberts, parroting this info is just to inform our community of what is going on. So take your bitch up with the author of the article, we will share public knowledge all we want to here, and if u don't like it leave!



is he still around? didnt see him for a long time!


----------



## Whistleblowertoo (Mar 12, 2013)

*News on Brian.*

Yes Brian has a brand new BMW 750Li. And he did change his license plate from SHAMROCK WP to CA 966 947. Only, he's gone and done it again. Now it's CA 2698. Rumor has it that his new AKA is Tweetybird. He is singing all he knows about his business dealings and dealers to the law. His court appearance is 03.18.2013.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Mar 13, 2013)

SoWhatifheDid said:


> My apologies brother. I am not bashing Anthony Roberts, nor this forum.  Hats off to Anthony for great writing. He has always enlightened us.
> 
> My issue is what was posted recently and written by *whistleblower *with all of 9 posts. I am not here to start a war. But read what *whistleblower *wrote and my reply was to that.
> 
> ...




Brian, I always knew you are Jewish greedy asshole, however I hope you win on court. My recommendation to you is, escape to Israel and let your lawyer deal with issue on court alone.


----------



## srbijadotokija (Mar 13, 2013)

Whistleblowertoo said:


> Yes Brian has a brand new BMW 750Li. And he did change his license plate from SHAMROCK WP to CA 966 947. Only, he's gone and done it again. Now it's CA 2698. Rumor has it that his new AKA is Tweetybird. He is singing all he knows about his business dealings and dealers to the law. His court appearance is 03.18.2013.



Are you fucking retarded? Who the fuck cares about his plates on this forum. Go and suck dea's dicks you fucking rat.


----------



## Whistleblowertoo (Mar 13, 2013)

Sorry I offended you. As for your suggestion: no tanks. Dat's what you and Brian do. Happy landings.


----------



## CG (Mar 13, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> is he still around? didnt see him for a long time!



He pretty much got sued off the Internet for libel slander, and a bunch of other bs lol


----------



## SoWhatifheDid (Mar 18, 2013)

Whistelblower and whistleblowertoo (you are the same person so here is just one message for you) You are a complete moron. Who the hell cares. You are a straight up snitch. We don't need people like you here or anywhere in this business. Why don't you go back to the sewer you rat.


----------

